# earthquake in southern CA!



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

For all who live in SOCAL, I heard rumors that there is gonig to be a big earthquake(7.8+) in souther CA this month (NOV).

What can we do to protect our big tanks?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Poll removed. The General Aquaria Section is reserved for discussion of Aquaria related subjects regardless of merit.

Your question about big tank protection is the appropriate question for this forum.

I don't have much of an answer for it though, so it'll be interesting to see if anyone has thoughts about how to possibly stop the tank from breaking.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I can't tell you how to stop it from breaking in a big one, but you can reduce the possibility of it coming of the stand in a less severe quake. Nail some trim board around the edge of the stand thick enough to have some strength to it . That will help to prevent it from sliding of the stand. Also stapping it to the wall studs will help to keep the stand from tipping over. Use metal wall strap and anchor it directly to the studs. It requires cutting out a little sheet rock , but is a way better option than just leaving things be and crossing your fingers. 
My area is an earthquake zone too and *** made a few mods to my set up (mainly the ones I listed) to help out in case it gets shakey here. fortunately there haven't been any quakes of any significance since I've moved here.


----------



## drkdragon882002 (Oct 29, 2007)

eh just to let u know its just a state wide drill. its gunna be this thursday


----------



## its_paul (Nov 11, 2008)

Really? Cant you link me to somewhere that says that. I haven't heard anything of a statewide drill or earthquake. I thought it was impossible to reliably predict earthquakes?

I live in San Diego, btw.


----------



## 2ToneArmy (Feb 8, 2003)

Ouch, sounds very scary. I'd try and remove most rocks/decor from the tank and empty the water down a good bit.

Best of luck to you opcorn:


----------



## drkdragon882002 (Oct 29, 2007)

well this was on my schools home page 
http://polycentric.csupomona.edu/news.asp?id=2215
and besides how can u predict an earthquake?


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

drkdragon882002 said:


> besides how can u predict an earthquake?


You can't. I was in the SF Bay Area during the Loma Prieta quake in 1989 (7.1). I had my tank strapped down to it's stand and had the stand strapped to the wall (this was in a 2nd floor apartment). About 1/3rd of the water splashed out of the tank onto the floor (what a mess) and I lost a few fish because they took the ride with the water (I was driving home from work when it hit). But the tank itself survived it.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

nothing to worry about about...i found out that the rumors are false. It is an earthquake "DRILL" not an actual earthquake. but scientist did say that a BIG one is on its way to hit SOCAL...but then again no one can really predict an earthquake...having fish tanks is just one risk californians will have to take.


----------



## 3569Ryan (Jul 8, 2008)

I like the earthquakes out hear over the hurricanes and tornados that happen in other states.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I grew up in California and also experienced the Loma Prieta earthquake. It's one reason I now live on the East Coast. The fact is that California is waaaayyy overdue for a large quake. The other fact is that no one can predict if, when, how big or where this will occur. So it's best to be prepared. I would assume aquarium organizations in California are well aware of the risk to tanks and should have suggestions for how to prepare ahead of time, both in securing the tank and other measures. (You'd lose electricity, for example, perhaps even clean water.)


----------

